# NISSAN MAXIMA break pads etc....



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

*NISSAN MAXIMA break pads etc.... UR OPINION RQSTD.*

Hi there. I am just wondering aout the actual brand of couple of NISSAN parts.

i. Nissan Maxima break pads
ii. Nissan Max. Alternator

I've called the Nissan dealers all over... they were no sure exactly which brand. They just tell me that it's NISSAN brand. 

About the alternator one dealer told me that it's HITACHI.

But, the break pads... all they say is NISSAN brand. I am not sure which brand they use (generally the sub-contract it to some other company). I'm using some new pads (1990 MAXIMA) which was OK for a day or two and then again... the squeaky noise came back. One mechanic told me that MAXIMA pads are sensitive. I have no clue.

If there's anyone who can enlighten me... I'd me more than dlighted.

Any replies/contributions highly appreciated.

Thanks
zubero


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey I have some portorfield pads that I don't need.. They've been sitting in my room since the fall.. Still New in box..
If you have a 4th or 5thgen, I'll sell em to you for little less than what i paid...
I think the front pads are for a 4thgen though b/c they advertise it for 1995-2000 applications..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks man for the offer !
But, I've 1990 Nissan Maxima.

Zubero


----------

